# COS - Oklahoma Joe Highland vs New Braunfels Hondo



## cyberb0b (May 23, 2016)

I think this are both produced by Char Broil. I have seen both in person, but not side by side,  and I believe they are made out of the same thickness metal. They both appear to be about the same, with various pluses and minuses. The Hondo has a lot of reports of the firebox warping and bending.

Highland - $268 

Hondo - $149

Anyone know if these are indeed made out of the same thickness steel?


----------

